# Dear Paul the Apostle



## JOwen (Sep 25, 2006)

This letter came to me from another minister in my federation (Free Reformed Church). I placed it on my BLOG and thought I'd share it here as well.




> Paul the Apostle
> c/o Aquila the Tentmaker
> Corinth, Greece
> 
> ...



BLOG


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 25, 2006)

Amazingly clever. Very well done. Who really did write it? Charles Phinney, hahahahahahahaha.

[Edited on 9-25-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## JOwen (Sep 25, 2006)

Not sure whowrote it. It's bril!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 25, 2006)

I found this copyright on the SWRB site.

Copyright Â© 1986 by Kevin Reed
Presbyterian Heritage Publications
P.O. Box 180922, Dallas, Texas 75218
U.S.A.


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 25, 2006)

This letter also appeared as a Trinity Review in 1988.
http://www.trinityfoundation.org/PDF/067a-ALettertoPaultheApostle.pdf

Jim


----------



## Magma2 (Sep 25, 2006)

If I recall correctly, the author was Pastor John Pedersen.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2006)

That makes me feel SO much better as I have recieved e-mails almost EXACTLY like that from nearly every Christian site I visit except this one!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 25, 2006)

It was Kevin Reed (he wrote a very good piece way long time ago on Finney that appeared in a Ref. Baptist publication; cannot recall the title). He also wrote several pieces along the same kind of line as the above in the 1980s; Acts 15 Revisited was another one that ends with the words of Get Together (you know, "C'mon people, now smile on your brother, ev'ry-body get together, try to love one another right now"--this was before Rodney Kings "can't we all just get along"). They tend to parody rather severely church unity and tolerating error, for which denoms like the PCA were/are certainly easy targets. He concluded the PCA was apostate, oh, maybe back 1990 or earlier; cannot recall (kinda takes the shine off just a bit from the pieces). Kevin has more separatistic views than presbyterian ones in my opinion. See Visible Church & the Outer Darkness.


----------

